# wavy adult hair?



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

as dresden's adult coat is coming in, he has a strip along his spine and the hair is wavy, smooth on the sides....does anyone else have wavy hair? will it stay wavy?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

My girl Elf has wavy hair from her withers to her tail. It is a bit odd, but just adds to her appeal She just turned 2.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yup mine is almost 4 always had waving hair


----------



## LifeWithGreta (Feb 12, 2009)

Our Greta has a big wavy strip down the middle of her back from her shoulders to her tail. It's really pretty and gives her character!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Both Chance and Abby had wavy hair down their backs as they were losing their puppy hair. At 7 months Chance's hair is pretty straight now, but Abby's still has a nice wave to it.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

Luther had that wavy strip down his back as he was getting his "big boy" coat. It looks more obvious in the beginning as they seem to get the back strip before the sides so there's more contrast.

Enjoy - it's a promise of a great coat to come!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Anybody have pictures of the wavy hair?


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Molly is now 5 mo covered in wavy long coat. Gus is also a coat but never had the waves.
She looks really cute like that though...


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: gagsd_pup1Anybody have pictures of the wavy hair?


Here is one of mine that had waves but with him they were temporary. (Granted he was a coat.) He wasn't "wavey" as an aduly.

He was 5 months old in this pic. His waves were mostly on his back half.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan had wavy very poofy fur down her back when she was a puppy - almost like a big 80s perm! At 7, she still has a slight wave by her tail - I always have to remind the groomer not to blow dry her backwards becuase then she poofs again.

Otto is 9 months, he still has some wave on his lower back. I just brush it out and it goes away for the day.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

4 1/2 months old and Ditka has a VERY wavy back coat.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

is this okay? is it a fault?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

My pup has wave hair on her spine toward her back end (similar to the picture above, but with a shorter coated dog.) It's just a little spot near the base of her tail but it's there! I can't imagine that it would be a fault, although I do not know for sure.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

you can see it here


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

i wish it would stay smooth, its so soft!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Kelso's wave along his back started at about this time, 3 months old

12/8/2006










Less than 1 month later 1/2/2007...the wave spread over his body in a way! 4 months old 










Although he doesn't necessarily have a "wave" anymore his hair his a bit fluffier or "cowlicky" along his spine. But not as wavy as it was

Here is a pic from the other day, at 2.5 yrs old, you can see near his back end where he is a little wavy..I think..


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Every GSD I've had has had wavy hair down its back as it was losing its puppy fur.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

does the wave stay?


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I would say it depends on the dog
some have said it has, some maybe not so much

On our dog it is still there a tiny bit, but not much..he just has "fluffier fur" Cannot tell it is a "wave" like when he was a puppy

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: kelsoI would say it depends on the dog
> some have said it has, some maybe not so much
> 
> On our dog it is still there a tiny bit, but not much..he just has "fluffier fur" Cannot tell it is a "wave" like when he was a puppy
> ...


yes, see previous post


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: dresden
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: kelsoI would say it depends on the dog
> ...


I think it will blend in...if not appear to have "gone away"
I actually do not think it is that noticiable? Maybe it is more so in person


----------



## Xx Death xX (Mar 7, 2009)

=) i like the photos guys


----------



## LondonnZack (Oct 3, 2010)

glad i found this thread. Zack is getting very smooth hair on his legs tail and face and just down the middle of his spine and its a bit wavy but very short atm, looks funny with the rest of him being so poofy lol! :wild:


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Frank has a wavy spot on his back too, he's 6months and short coated.


----------

